# Resurrecting an Autocycle



## falconer (Nov 24, 2021)

So a few months ago I picked up this bike. When i got it most of the maroon paint was redone years ago in red. I am notorious for starting a project without taking before pics so thats the story. I have hours of time wet sanding the red paint off. Even the fender pinstripes were red. The ENTIRE front fender was red. Some still remains. The wheels were painted silver. I did the best i could to not damage original paint. Picked up a chainguard at ML. So i have some questions: What year, D serial number. Tank paint is bad but was WAY worse. It has tapped brackets. Is the front wheel correct or replaced back in the day? It has blackout hub. Would it have Schwinn tank decal or Autocycle? I am almost ready to assemble it. Have all the spring fork parts too. Let me know all thoughts. Thanks


----------



## nick tures (Nov 24, 2021)

looks really good !


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 25, 2021)

That bike sure has possibilities!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2021)

Looks like a lot of work stripping off all that over paint. 😱  The serial is 1940 and it seems odd the front hub is blacked out. Maybe just painted by someone but the original finish suggests it's a war time hub.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 8, 2021)

falconer said:


> So a few months ago I picked up this bike. When i got it most of the maroon paint was redone years ago in red. I am notorious for starting a project without taking before pics so thats the story. I have hours of time wet sanding the red paint off. Even the fender pinstripes were red. The ENTIRE front fender was red. Some still remains. The wheels were painted silver. I did the best i could to not damage original paint. Picked up a chainguard at ML. So i have some questions: What year, D serial number. Tank paint is bad but was WAY worse. It has tapped brackets. Is the front wheel correct or replaced back in the day? It has blackout hub. Would it have Schwinn tank decal or Autocycle? I am almost ready to assemble it. Have all the spring fork parts too. Let me know all thoughts. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1517057
> 
> ...



Looks like some one painted the front hub.. Is the rear coaster black also? Nice bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## dasberger (Dec 8, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Looks like some one painted the front hub.. Is the rear coaster black also? Nice bike.. RideOn.. Razin..



Blackout hub...


----------



## falconer (Dec 8, 2021)

Rear is not blackout but front is definitely blackout. I think someone years ago maybe replaced the wheel? Just my thought, it is a factory blackout hub. Thanks for all the replys


----------



## falconer (Dec 8, 2021)

OK, so i finally got this bike together. Pics wont be so good, taken with old camera. I know some parts are wrong, but thats what came with bike. Crank and chain ring, bars, wear tabs for seat or different seat, etc. Will be looking for those soon


----------



## nick tures (Dec 9, 2021)

falconer said:


> OK, so i finally got this bike together. Pics wont be so good, taken with old camera. I know some parts are wrong, but thats what came with bike. Crank and chain ring, bars, wear tabs for seat or different seat, etc. Will be looking for those soon




Nice Job Rick !!


----------

